# Suche Echtzeitstrategiespiel



## ice-trey (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem modernen Echtzeitstrategiespiel (Nicht älter als 3 Jahre).
Es sollte aber realitätsnah sein (Also kein Starcraft, Warcraft, Aliens, Orks gedöns) sondern so wie z.B. C&C Generals, RA1 oder Company of Heroe Reihe wo man auch Basen bauen kann.


Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir ein paar Spiele empfehlen könnt


----------



## KonterSchock (14. Dezember 2011)

auman bin seit jahren auf Echtzeit Kriegs strategiespiel suche , wird mal wieder zeit für mehr Echtzeitstrategiespiele.


----------



## Robonator (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann nur immer wieder World in Conflict empfehlen, das hat mich lange beschäftigt und hat mir auch viel spaß gemacht  Allerdings kann man dort keine Base aufbauen.


----------



## ice-trey (14. Dezember 2011)

Es muss nicht zwingend mit Basen aufbau sein....

Ja von World in Conflict habe ich auch schon gehört, dann werde ich dies mal ausprobieren.

Sonst noch vorschläge?


----------



## utakata (14. Dezember 2011)

lol..
Habe mir die Tage auch wiedermal ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel 
wie Age of Empires II oder LotR-Schlacht um Mittelerde gewünscht..
Solche spiele sind selten geworden..
Schade eigentlich..

Wenn du was findest lass es mich wissen


----------



## ice-trey (15. Dezember 2011)

Ja es wird mal wieder Zeit für ein gutes Echtzeitstrategiespiel!

Werde jetzt erst einmal World in Conflict ausprobieren.
Wenn ich sonst noch was neues finde, werde ich euch informieren.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## facehugger (15. Dezember 2011)

Wie wäre es damit:


Wargame: European Escalation: Neuer Trailer zum RTS
Gruß


----------



## ice-trey (16. Dezember 2011)

Das sieht interessent aus.


----------



## McPizzaHut (18. Dezember 2011)

WiC ist einfach nur wahnsinnig gut, vor allem das Ende ist gut gemacht, was man von 99% der aktuellen Spielen nicht behaupten kann.
Kann ich nur empfehlen. Sonst vl Brothers in Arms oder so.


----------



## ice-trey (19. Dezember 2011)

Borthers in Arms ist doch eine Egoshooter oder nicht!?


----------



## nick9999 (2. Januar 2012)

Wie wäre es mit R.U.S.E?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Januar 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich kann nur immer wieder World in Conflict empfehlen, das hat mich lange beschäftigt und hat mir auch viel spaß gemacht  Allerdings kann man dort keine Base aufbauen.


 
World in Conflict ist wirklich klasse, hab es 2 Jahre online gespielt und online mit einem guten Team ( hab es im Clan gespielt ).
Aber wenn du ein schlechtes Team hast, funktioniert gar nix.
WiC ist wohl das am meisten auf Teamplay ausgelegte Game


----------



## Sasori (13. Januar 2012)

Supreme Commander 2


----------



## Gamefruit93 (13. Januar 2012)

Hast du schonmal Company of Heroes gespielt?


----------

